# Maiden mare unknown due date



## Baylee08 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello all new to the forum. I have two maidens Baylee and Spice. Baylee delivered a healthy filly on 5/29 at 315 days. As for Spice she was with the same stallion a week before Baylee. Using 7/11/2014 as a starting date Spice could be around 326 days. She was still romancing the stallion in September.

Sorry for the poor pictures, I am working with an I Pad. Pictures were taken on 5/23.


----------



## Baylee08 (Jun 2, 2015)

This is Baylee




Sorry having a problem with the pictures.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey Baylee08,

Welcome to the forum






Lovely mares that you have , congratulations on the arrival Baylees Filly , she is lovely , glad they are both doing great.

Spice looks to be progressing wonderfully. I don't think you will be waiting till August to see a baby from Spice. Some mares will let the stallion still breed them even when pregnant. Perfect set of pictures for all of us to have a look at.

She has started shopping for milk supplies in these pics. Have you noticed any other changes to her udder since the 23/5 if these pics were from that date.

Welcome once again , If you have ANY questions at all , don't hesitate to ask, everyone is lovely on here and will help answer your questions.

Cheers Ryan


----------



##  (Jun 3, 2015)

Beautiful girls, and congratulations on your new baby! VERY pretty, and would love to see more pictures of her!!

Looks like Spice is moving along very nicely, with udder development. Do you have some recent pictures of her if these are from last month? She looks like she's moving forward towards a June little one for sure!


----------



## Baylee08 (Jun 3, 2015)

Update pictures taken today.


----------



## Baylee08 (Jun 3, 2015)

Here is a picture of the stallion and a couple more of the new filly. Any guesses on her color. Mom is a silver bay and dad is black/white pintaloosa.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 3, 2015)

Definite progression in the udder department. As you can see its filling nicely



Id be keeping a close eye on her and watch for any changes in her behaviour . When did you notice that she was starting her udder?

That's a lovely filly , have you chosen a name for her yet ? As to her colour , I am hopeless with that so will leave to the colour experts..........


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm thinking silver black or maybe just black.


----------



##  (Jun 3, 2015)

I think there is the silver gene working in that pretty little one, especially with that "white" mane and tail. And with your stallion being a pintaloosa, and those baby hooves being already striped and with what looks to be some white eyelashes (could be sclera starting to show), I think your looking at appaloosa genes having traveled down into baby!! How cool!!

So I'm going to guess a silver black pintaloosa.

And Spice looks like she's moving ahead nicely. Baby still laying wide, udder developing nicely, so not much longer.

All looking good!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 7, 2015)

pretty, pretty silver foal! Congrats on her.

Other mare looks GREAT.


----------



## lkblazin (Jun 8, 2015)

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see spices baby


----------



## Baylee08 (Jun 14, 2015)

Updated photos today






I am not seeing much change, still hoping for a June baby.


----------



##  (Jun 14, 2015)

She's looking good. Got a way to go in elongation, and certainly the udder (which we don't count on much), but many things can change quickly.

She's so pretty!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 18, 2015)

Any updates on your mare Baylee ?


----------



## Baylee08 (Jun 23, 2015)

Updated photos taken today.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 24, 2015)

Her udder looks to be filling quite nicely since the last pics you posted.

Thanks for the updated pics of spice


----------



##  (Jun 24, 2015)

She's progressing very nicely! All good!


----------



## Kim P (Jun 26, 2015)

What a gorgeous little baby! Can't wait to see what else you get.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 7, 2015)

How is Spice coming along ?


----------



## Baylee08 (Jul 8, 2015)

Updated pictures. I think she is just in a holding pattern. Maybe a little improvement in her udder.


----------



## lkblazin (Jul 8, 2015)

She looks awesome


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 9, 2015)

She looks great





I agree with you she looks to have been shopping for milk supplies.

Keep us posted


----------



##  (Jul 9, 2015)

And baby needs to move a bit forward of center. She's looking good!!


----------



## Baylee08 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi, It has been 3 weeks since my last post still waiting on Spice. New pictures today. Maybe it's just a phantom pregnancy. I guess time will telL


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jul 30, 2015)

It takes roughly 6 weeks from start of bag to delivery. But all horses don't follow that schedule. I had one mare go from nothing to deliver in 3-4 weeks, while the other three took about 6-8 weeks.

She's looking good and cooking the perfect surprise baby for you. Just hang in there, it will be over before you know it.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 30, 2015)

She might be putting on the finishing touches for you





She is looking good , a few good rolls will help to line baby into position for delivery.

Have you felt any movement at feed time ?


----------



## Baylee08 (Jul 31, 2015)

I have tried to feel movement several times but never have. I never felt any movement with Baylee either. I think that I have seen it, but even then I'm still not sure. It's crazy. I have decided that she has to wait now until my 60th birthday that would be the 21st of August.


----------



## Baylee08 (Jul 31, 2015)

Spice had a solid black filly sometime after 4:30 this morning when I left for work and 1:30 this afternoon.

Baby is nursing and has passed a small amount of poo in the hour I have been home.


----------



## chandab (Jul 31, 2015)

Congratulations.

She's adorable.


----------



##  (Jul 31, 2015)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! This is wonderful news, and such a pretty little one!!! Just perfect -- as mom was putting on those beautiful finishing touches for you!! Just look at those long legs!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jul 31, 2015)

See, the waits over! Now you have a cute little filly to love on.


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Jul 31, 2015)

How cute is that? She's adorable and your wait is over. I'm new on here and have been waiting with you as I too am in waiting, exciting to see and watch as other's go through the same things. I'm not the greatest on the computer and surprised myself getting this far. So happy for you and your new bundle of joy! Thank You for sharing your adventure as I have learned so much on here


----------



## KITTY83 (Aug 1, 2015)

Wow! Congratulations!!!! She's adorable!!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 1, 2015)

What a CUTIE! Congrats!

Now the wait to see if she's going to get spots - as unlike pintos, they can come later - right Diane?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 2, 2015)

Congratulations , she is lovely, an early birthday present for you


----------

